# What is the Ideal Body Fat to See Your Abs?



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the Ideal Body Fat to See Your Abs? By Tom Venuto ~ Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle Hopefully by now, most of my readers realize by now that abdominal exercises don???t burn fat off your stomach, they only develop the muscles underneath the fat. Nutrition experts say, "Abs are made in the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

